# Taurus PT 909



## Roadglider45 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bought a 909 a few months ago and have put about 500 rds through it and so far, it has performed flawlessly! Very accurate, good trigger and easy to maintain.

No feed jams with any ammo I have used so far. No FTFs either.

I carry it more than my Springfield XD or XDM. 

Anybody else have any experience with these?


----------

